# Money$$$$



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

well my dad got me started for example he got my first hunting bow set up but seeing as I couldn't go hunting very often and that I'm no good at it it was up to me to sell and buy stuff on the classifieds and get a few things as birthday presents.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, well i by my own stuff now, but my dad bought like the first 3 or so bows, and now i by my own crap, but sometimes my dad will by me stuff, and also christmas and birthday.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I buy all of my own stuff. I have sold stuff to get $$$, I have worked all summer to get the $$$.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I do, I put in 30+ hours a week. It also doesn't hurt that I get paid $10/hour.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

teaching archery is the best way to get quick cash. Also, ask for nothing but money for birthdays/christmas and every other time where gifts could be exchanged. Then, It doesn't even seem expensive anymore.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

i get my dads hand me down stuff


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Work maintenance for my township. 40 hour work week 9.00$ an hour.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

work work work. Handyman, odd jobs,mowin yards. i have three right now. So i should have the cha ching for that new bow in no time


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> I do, I put in 30+ hours a week. It also doesn't hurt that I get paid $10/hour.


I'm in the exact same boat


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I buy all my own, but since I can't really get a normal job I just build all my own gear, from bows and arrows to quivers and moccassins, and everything in between.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

I buy all my own. My family is always been big gun hunters so I had to kind of branch off on my own to do archery. Bought my first complete setup for 300$ two yrs ago.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> I'm in the exact same boat


At least it pays good, and my parents take care of my car insurance.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Everything archery I have, I bought. Since no one in my family shoots archery, guns, or hunting in general I have to learn everything myself to ha. Oh well makes it all the more rewarding. I have a job at a museum working 40 plus hours a week.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I'm paying for half of my new bow.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

kegan said:


> I buy all my own, but since I can't really get a normal job I just build all my own gear, from bows and arrows to quivers and moccassins, and everything in between.


Same as Kegan... I make all my own bows and arrows to sell....
thats how I make my money..... Kegan we are the few teens who still make are own archery stuff......

Cody


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I work for Quicktime Inc.

http://www.quicktimeinc.com/

Check out the pictures and stuff..

I recently sent out bellhousings to Jay Leno and Carol Shelby himself! 

So thats how i pay for my car, apt. and archery gear!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*bow*

i buy all of my own stuff i have 6 mowing jobs, i work for a landscaping business, and i farm.......thats why i have a 2008 bowtech gaurdian on its way for my target bow


----------



## ajulson (Nov 16, 2008)

I work for the money I get doing different things and save up till I got enough money to buy what I want.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i have to buy mine. i mow yards, cut firewood, clean up brush, cleanup trash, and just about anything.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

my parents have never even bought me nocks! i pay for ALL my own ****. I cut 64 yards a month at 30 bucks a pop it aint that bad. I also bought my own car a 88 mustang GT a, 87 skii boat, and insurance on both oww and lets not forget my ranger to pull the boat around with.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

i worked all spring and summer for my stuf :wav: and it was hard.:darkbeer:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I mow lawns. Its good money but I dont spend it on archery stuff anymore. I'd buy another flyrod before a bow and since I make my own longbows I don't see a need for another compound bow. My 2004 X-Tec is nailing milk caps from 30 yards with broadheads. I don't see a need to upgrade.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

christmas, birthdays, mowing lawns,... ask your local archery shop if you could help them out over the summer....(huge discounts)


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My dad has bought me my bows and when i was first starting out he bought everything for it, just simple accessories that weren't the best, but they were still good. i buy all of the extra's and stuff that i want to upgrade, like a new release, new arrows, new broadheads, a nice quiver, lighted nocks and everything else now except the bow itself. I get the money from when I occasionally work with my dad. I also get it from my weekly stuff that I have to do. and here recently we sold my Ignition, the bow i had before my Switchback and i got $100 out of the $325 that we sold it and some arrows that we sold with it. the reason I got the 100 dollars out of it was because it was my bow.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I bought my first three bows with an allowance, but now I have summer job money to use.


----------



## turkeyslayer_14 (Jul 12, 2009)

I also buy all my stuff...my dad got me started on my first bow...but that was it...i just save up the money as I go along..


----------



## faithrz313 (Jun 18, 2009)

*sponcers*

wel my dad owns the trophy room taxadermy and makes arrows so hes my sponcer and i have a energy drink sponcer and restrount sponcer so i can have a free lunch b4 turnaments!


----------



## faithrz313 (Jun 18, 2009)

my coach gets the stuff my sponcers paiy for it


----------

